# Nutter Butter Frozen  Peanut Butter Pie



## tweedee (Oct 12, 2004)

24 Nutter Butter Peanut Butter Sandwich Cookies
5 tbsp. Butter, Melted
1 pkg. (8oz.) Philadelphia Cream Cheese, Softened
1 Cup Creamy Peanut Butter
3/4 Cup Sugar
1 tbsp. Vanilla Extract
1 Tub (8oz.) Cool Whip Whipped Topping, Thawer and Devided

crush cookies in zipper-style plastic bag with rolling pin or in food processor, Mix cookie crumbs and butter.  Press on to bottom and side of a 9" pie plate.

Mix cream cheese, peanut butter, sugar and vanilla extract with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended.  Gently stir in 1-1/2 cups of the whipped topping.  Spoon into crust.

Freeze for 4 hours or over night until firm.  Let stand 30 minutes or until pie can be cut easily.  Garnish with remaining whippid topping and additional cookies, if desired.


----------

